# I don't see any 700x18 clincher tires anymore.



## mycl500 (Jun 25, 2009)

Seems like the standard now are 700x23 but I was able to get some 700x20 (those seems to be rare too) was there a shift in tires size since I took a 15 yrs break? Hell, I was so supprised seeing cassette coming in 11 gears now.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Yep, research has shown that larger tire sizes actually reduce rolling resistance. On this site you will actually hear many say they prefer 25's to 23's. 23's remain the most popular and thus you will find the greatest selection in that size.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Say no to narrow*



mycl500 said:


> Seems like the standard now are 700x23 but I was able to get some 700x20 (those seems to be rare too) was there a shift in tires size since I took a 15 yrs break? Hell, I was so supprised seeing cassette coming in 11 gears now.


Unless you are VERY light weight, anything narrower than 23 is pretty pointless. To prevent pinch flats you have to pump them up that traction suffers, comfort suffers, tire wear suffers, and you gain no speed advantage because the tire is bouncing off road surface roughness rather than absorbing it.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

For good reason.


----------



## rlim (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm still riding on a set of Michelin Hi-lite Pro 700 x 19C. I've had those tires for about 2 decades which are mounted on a set of Mavic G40 on my vintage Guerciotti. The rubber still seems fine on them. There will be those on the forum who will discourage using tires this old. I've purchased a set of Vredestein Volante 700 x 23C as replacements and mounted them. I ended up reverting back to the Michelin as I prefer the ride on them. I agree ride comfort suffers a little but most of the asphalt surfaces I've ridden on weren't too bad. Eventually I will have to replace them with the Vredesteins' ... I'll worry about it when the time comes..


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> Unless you are VERY light weight, anything narrower than 23 is pretty pointless. To prevent pinch flats you have to pump them up that traction suffers, comfort suffers, tire wear suffers, and you gain no speed advantage because the tire is bouncing off road surface roughness rather than absorbing it.


I'm about 125lbs and I second that. after I wear out this set of 23s, I'll probably look for a set of 25s. I tried 20c tires once and didn't like them at all.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

My 51 year old body hurts just thinking about running 18c tires


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> My 51 year old body hurts just thinking about running 18c tires


And my bod, ten years more ancient than yours, is happy that the brain operating it has decided never to drop below 25mm tires ever again. I had some 20's when I was young and foolish (as different from old and foolish) and I took them off after no more than 2-3 rides. They made zero difference and were a bugger to mount. For some unknown reason I still have them!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm building up a 3Rensho this week and it has 26c tires(Soma Evenflo)....I can't wait to ride it


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> I'm building up a 3Rensho this week and it has 26c tires(Soma Evenflo)....I can't wait to ride it


My dirt road bike (a cyclocross bike) has a set of 31mm Challenge clinchers. They feel like feather pillows at 50psi but ar NOT slow. I'd like some 28mm Challenge clinchers for mainly paved road rides on the cx bike. Oooh ahh!


----------

